# regular vs. goofy once again



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

If your were running and was gonna jump and slide on some ice.... which foot would you put out first?


Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

usually my right. Does that mean i'm goofy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: .... Even though it came natural to me on which way I would stand... Not that i've ever snowboarded but I did skateboard for years. Goofy just felt right...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

i skateboard regular, snowboard goofy... its really however you feel comfortable


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, i would suggest you just take a run one way & see how it feels, then switch the bindings around (or just ride switch) and see how that feels. you should be able to tell pretty easily which way you feel more stable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, the best way is definitely just try it out. I thought I would be regular, tried goofy and it was much more comfortable. I still suck at regular.


----------

